# What Is Your Favorite Site Theme?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*What is your favorite color theme?*​
1 - Orange2219.47%2 - Light Blue32.65%3 - Dark Blue1715.04%4 - Dark Red87.08%5 - Green1715.04%6 - Light Purple10.88%7 - Dark Purple119.73%8 - Sky97.96%9 - Black Leather21.77%10 - Blue Wallpaper21.77%11 - Honeycomb32.65%12- Round Lattice00.00%13 - Rough Wood1412.39%14 - Smooth Wood43.54%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

If you haven't yet noticed, with the new site skin you can select from a number of new Themes for the site. All you have to do is click the Paintbrush, and select from the options that pop up:








Which of the options is your favorite?









Edit #1: I just added two new options, Black Leather (Option 9) and Blue Wallpaper (Option 10). Feel free to vote for them as well. 
Edit #2: I just added another 4 options, Honeycomb (Option 11), Round Lattice (Option 12) Rough Wood (Option 13), and Smooth Wood (Option 14). Feel free to vote for them as well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Orange!


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

I like them all but dark red more then the others


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Everything that is near the cork tone!!!








By the way, I like the new face of the site. Good job!!!
Q


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm currently up in the clouds.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Quercusuber said:


> By the way, I like the new face of the site. Good job!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> I'm currently up in the clouds.


What's new?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> I'm currently up in the clouds.


What's new?
[/quote]Fair enough..., but I was talking about my selection, Joe!
It's the baby blue square on the end. It's got clouds! "SKY"


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Edit: I just added two new options, Black Leather (Option 9) and Blue Wallpaper (Option 10). Feel free to vote for them as well.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the dark red (4) best, as viewed on my iPad. Some things look a bit different on my work computer, I'll know about that in the morning. I like them all!


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the Black Leather and Blue Paper the most!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Kinda partial to that sun colored orange...dark red is cool too


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

The paintbrush is not present on my menu for some reason, and load times seem to have increased significantly.

I'll keep poking around, maybe it is something I am doing.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Smashtoad said:


> The paintbrush is not present on my menu for some reason, and load times seem to have increased significantly.
> 
> I'll keep poking around, maybe it is something I am doing.


You may need to clear your cache and cookies if you are having troubles.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like orange.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

went with the purple


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

_Green for me It is easey on the eyes._


----------



## Mr Magoo (Nov 12, 2012)

How about this wallpaper?


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That is really cool....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr Magoo said:


> How about this wallpaper?


That is indeed a very nice wallpaper, but it needs to be a pattern. You see, it resizes differently on different computers depending on the size of the screen. Thus, many people would only see the top of her head.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Edit #2: I just added another 4 options, Honeycomb (Option 11), Round Lattice (Option 12) Rough Wood (Option 13), and Smooth Wood (Option 14). Feel free to vote for them as well.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr Magoo said:


> How about this wallpaper?


this one defenitely gets my vote!

seriously though, i havent even a cleu what the new themes look like, as im always on the mobile version. when i push the 'full version' button my browser crashes within 10-15 secs. i sooo want a new phone.... and/ or a decent computer.... :-/

thanks a million though, to aaron and the other mods for their continuous hard work.

cheers, remco


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

last 4 are just too dark, I`ll stick with the orange...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

AZ Stinger said:


> last 4 are just too dark, I`ll stick with the orange...


I just changed number 13 to be a little lighter color.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the orange ... it has a nice, warm feel to it.

I also like the rough wood a lot, as it reminds me of slingshots .... but it is perhaps too much like another site that will remain nameless.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Only me for #6 light praypull .


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah, that looks much better Aaron, I like it...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the light blue. It seems easy on the eyes.


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

Dark blue does it for me.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dark blue for me - it makes the photos of everybody's beautiful creations "pop" nicely


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Great idea, thank you for the effort and new ideas brought to the forum.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I got around to playing with it a bit last nite. Great choice, I went with the wood, gives it a bit of an appropriate flair. Good job Aaron, nice
touch!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

tough call, I went with orange, still fond of the honeycomb,round lattice, and both woods though. Site looks great Aaron!


----------



## ian pearce (Oct 2, 2012)

yea dark red for me guys but all colors are sweet.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Aaron, will you be deciding on one color or will we have the option to change it like it`s set up now.

Ray


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

AZ Stinger said:


> Aaron, will you be deciding on one color or will we have the option to change it like it`s set up now.
> 
> Ray


You will have the option to change it. I do have a "default" setting that I can use for non-registered members and those who havent changed it. I was curious if there was one that was substantially more popular than another, but that doesnt seem to be the case.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That`s sweet Aaron cause I`m hooked on the orange and the wood, thanks


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I voted for one color, but there are about three more that I really like as well. Thanks for the option to switch. Love these colors.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Nov 12, 2012)

The wood tone is nice, but I thought I'd show how it looks on my screen. Seems the icons at the top are a bit hard to see. Not sure if they could be of a lighter color against the dark wood color.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats the problem with different colors. If I made the icons light colored, they would be hard to see on the light ones.


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Clouds


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Tried them all and I like Orange the best...THANKS!


----------



## slingshotblues (Aug 14, 2012)

purple


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Had to change to the green #5


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

They are all nice but i like the " sky " more.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, this is tough...
I just chose the Honeycomb, and I'll give it a go for a while...

The _whole site_ looks and navigates so much better!
My compliments go out to you .


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I changed my mind. I like the wood one the most.


----------

